# Racing shots from yesterday



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Went to the new Thornhill track and to Temple r/c raceway yesterday. The Thornhill track is the largest in the world according to the info on their site. Pretty sweet layout designed and built by The Dirt.























































Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*A few more*














































Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*And one more set*

The rest of them will be on my site www.promofo-racing.org/Photography in the Thornhill album later today.























































Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*The video*

First time out with the G-20 for the imaging sensor on my rig. Pretty much full auto I have only had the camera for a couple of days haven't even cracked the manual yet. I think its going to be a killer set-up once I figure it out.






Enjoy

Griz


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Love them griz..


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks I feel like I'm getting close to what I want to see out of the camera finally. Shooting all that video the past few years really sped up the learning curve on the DLSR. And the 7D is just an awesome camera for this type of work. Need to work on my "keeper" ratio its about 1 in 6 now. Then again I try and shoot 50% safe shots and 50% experiments so would be better should I stick to non experimental shots but then you don't learn as much. And its not like you are burning film and processing fees these days  Gotta love it. Never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd come home with over 500 shots in a session. It has to produce generations of awesome photographers and its only going to get better from some of the things I've been reading about that will start appearing in digital cameras soon.

Griz


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Sorry but I couldn't leave this one alone on cropping. Cuts out a lot of extraneous stuff and increases impact I think. I'll remove it if you want.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*No I agree*

I do most of them that way if you look in the album but people complain that they don't see the rest of the track so I mix them up these days. In fact the way I approach shooting these cars is to make them as big as possible in the end picture. Cause if you are cropping them that close you best have them in great focus or they are soft like melted butter. However that is one way of cropping I haven't tried yet with the taller than wide frame. I'll play around with it thanks. I used a tripod and ball head on these and I like the results. Heading up to DFW this weekend for the Namba nationals boat race. Should be awesome for pictures. Shut out this weekend though got everything loaded up Sunday and my car battery had succumbed to the heat. So I get to wait till next weekend to see if I've figured out the G-20. I'm hoping to be back in Colorado for good around the 1st of the year. Gonna be some awesome photo shooting if that happens. If I could just figure out shooting with a flash. I just can't seem to get that right.

Griz


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

I would get off the "full auto" setting as soon as possible and start experimenting with:
1. Slower shutter speeds that will give your pictures a blurred background with the suggestion of speed.
2. I would limit the "depth of field" so that the background isn't as distracting.

I know that's asking a lot because the pace of the events occurring is lightning fast, but who cares if you mess up a pic? You can always erase it if you don't like it. That's the magic of digital photography. Good luck.

Carlos


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Don't use auto*

I haven't used auto at all since I bought the camera. And I am using the technique that I picked up from the race photographers on the Canon Board. The guy that did the awesome Le Mans stuff last year. I used to try and stop the motion altogether but was told that you need something to be blurred on the car. That's what I've been concentrating on. I'll work on the rest when I get that perfect. I don't see stopping the action on these cars below 1/640 to 1/800 preferably 1/1000 with my lenses. Maybe with a f2.8 you could slow down the shutter some. Have you ever shot r/c?

Griz


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Pics!


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought you were shooting full auto because you indicate "_Pretty much full auto I have only had the camera for a couple of days haven't even cracked the manual yet_".

I haven't shot R/Cs, but shooting wildlife is a lot like that. The subjects move fast and unexpectedly. Shooting one while standing still doesn't make for a good pic. You certainly have the right camera for the job. I have found YouTube to be a wealth of information. If you want to cheat or just play around, you can add "motion blur" to a specific background area with Photoshop. That's real cool too. Good luck and keep the pics coming.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Tv mode*

I usually shoot in Tv mode. I was talking about my video camera maybe which I do use in full auto sometimes. But never the DLSR. Nothing changes direction as fast as these cars do. They are super light and with the electric brushless motors can achieve well over 100 mph in about 150 ft. When I go to shoot 1:1 cars they feel way slower than normal after going for the r/c stuff. The real challenge is to get them zoomed up so they fill the frame but don't go out of the frame while panning. Just a few degrees a tiny amount and the car is gone. I had the G20 out for the first time that weekend too. Its a sweet video camera. Just got back from shooting some on-road r/c USGT and Vintage Trans-am cars.

Griz


----------

